# qui utilise encore iomegaJAZ  100 et 1GB?



## bernie14 (8 Juin 2012)

Jaimerais récupérer les données de quelques disks 100 et 1GB JAZ, j ai les lecteurs pour cela, mais j ai change de Mac et je ne saius plus comment récupérer ces données, les connexions sont différentes et Lion 10.7.4 ne saura sans doute pas lire même si je trouve un moyen pour relier les différents appareils. Votre expérience m intéresse et vos conseils seront les bien venus.
Cordialement. Merci
Bernard


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2012)

Houlà c'était du scsi non ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2012)

oui... c'était du SCSI
Il faudrait trouver un adaptateur SCSI->Firewire.... ca a existé, mais je ne sais pas si on en trouve encore.

Sinon quelqu'un ayant un vieux Mac à port SCSI qui pourrait transférer le contenu des disques sur un autre support


----------



## demougin (9 Juin 2012)

bernie, si tu veux qu'on te réponde, ouvre toi aux messages privés ...


----------



## avilcoq (13 Juin 2012)

Hello, j'ai des vieux macs, le lecteur Zip et les zip. Mon problème c'est quand je branche le lecteur ZIP sur l'ordi, il bloque. J'ai pris le plus récent un power mac 5500/225. Il me semble qu'il faut d'abord s'occuper de la chaîne SCSI effectivement. Comment, je ne me souviens plus. Si tu as des infos je suis preneuse.


----------



## bernie14 (13 Juin 2012)

demougin a dit:


> bernie, si tu veux qu'on te réponde, ouvre toi aux messages privés ...



bonjour, je ne demande pas mieux de m'ouvrir aux messages prives , mais comment ?


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> oui... c'était du SCSI
> Il faudrait trouver un adaptateur SCSI->Firewire.... ca a existé, mais je ne sais pas si on en trouve encore.
> 
> Sinon quelqu'un ayant un vieux Mac à port SCSI qui pourrait transférer le contenu des disques sur un autre support


Et ça....ça peut aller ?


----------



## bernie14 (14 Juin 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Et ça....ça peut aller ?
> 
> merci, voila le cable recherché , en effet ce cable comporte des connecteurs compatibles semble t il , qu'en sera t il de la capacite de lecture (avec Mac 10.7.4 ) des fichiers contenus c'est l'episode 2 , qui me reservera sans doute d'autres surprises.
> En tout cas Merci pour cette piste serieuse que je vais m'empresser d'explorer (de commander)
> ...


----------



## demougin (14 Juin 2012)

pour régler tu vas à 
tableau de bord / paramètres / modifier les options et tu règle les messageries à ta convenance


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Juin 2012)

bernie14 a dit:


> aie! l'article en Anglais ne donne pas de references commerciale , quelqu'un connais sans doute le distributeur d'un tel cable ?
> merci d'avance.
> bernard



http://www.ldlc.com/comment/c4508/p200310010001/adaptec-usb2xchange-cable-adaptateur-usb2-scsi/


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Juin 2012)

bonjour,
je vends (petit prix)
un lecteur Zip Ioméga 100 en usb 
donc compatible avec toutes les machines ayant des prises usb,
cordialement,
Patrick JJ
PS: me contacter en M.P ;-)


----------



## bernie14 (22 Juin 2012)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour,
> je vends (petit prix)
> un lecteur Zip Ioméga 100 en usb
> donc compatible avec toutes les machines ayant des prises usb,
> ...



je suis interessé que signifie me contacter en M.P ?, si tu veux me faire une offre ?l'as tu deja utilisé avec LION 7,4 ? detail des connecteurs coté iomega
cordialement blego14@gmail.com


----------



## demougin (23 Juin 2012)

pour les MP (messages privés) / comme je te l'ai déjà signalé le 14


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Juin 2012)

envoyé à bernie 14,

patrick JJ


----------



## nikon33 (5 Juillet 2012)

A mon avis le plus simple
Adresser les supports enregistrés à une personne disposant encore de matériel mac avec connectique SCSI  (Exemple dernier portable = powerbookG3 Wallstreet ou Powerbook G3 Pismo, Os de 8.6 à 9) et lui demander de graver toutes les données sur un CD ROM


----------



## bernie14 (6 Juillet 2012)

merci  je crois en effet que la solution qui me reste consiste à trouver un utilisateur d'ancien Mac .
merci à tous


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Juillet 2012)

Ma proposition doit être trop élevée ?
pas de réponses,
bizarre,

Patrick JJ


----------



## giga64 (12 Juillet 2012)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> envoyé à bernie 14,
> 
> patrick JJ





patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Ma proposition doit être trop élevée ?
> pas de réponses,
> bizarre,
> 
> Patrick JJ



M'étonnerait qu'il ait reçu quoi que ce soit parce qu'il n'a toujours pas autorisé les MPs. Je viens de vérifier à l'instant...


----------

